# FreeBSD Mall



## RoboNuggie (Jul 8, 2019)

Hello!

Does anyone know the current status of the FreeBSD Mall? 
The website seems to be unreachable... and has been for a good few days now.
It would be a shame to lose this merchant as getting hold of FreeBSD branded goodies is hard here in the UK.


----------



## longimanus (Jul 8, 2019)

Working for me? In the UK as well

FreeBSD Mall


----------



## RoboNuggie (Jul 8, 2019)

Yes it's up now.... it's been down for about 3 days.... oh, well.... ordering time! 
Thanks for replying longimanus


----------

